# United States Army issues Criminal Investigation Command memo on Steroids.com



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

United States Army issues Criminal Investigation Command memo on Steroids.com by Anthony Roberts The United States Army Criminal Investigation Command (CID), is a federal law enforcement agency that investigates crimes committed within the United States Army. This message was restricted to Law Enforcement Channels, and the following represents a redacted (and now suitable for civilian [...]

*Read More...*


----------

